# Snowdrift farms



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

Anyone have experience with their FO's? 
I bought lye from them..is there a cheaper source? Which , BTW- they are having 20% off their lye for May...

http://www.snowdriftfarm.com/dry.html


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Sorry I have never bought from them. 

Call local pool supplie places, chemical supplies or janitorial suppliers. Ask for Caustic Soda. Make sure it is at least 97% pure or your soap will not set up right. 

Try your best to find it locally b/c shipping will kill your wallet! 
I started out buying 1lbs bottles of Robric lye that I found at several local owned grocery stores. That cost $3 a bottle. 
Check hardwear stores but make sure it says 100% lye and with no metal flakes in it.
Good Luck!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

Their FO's are great, but expensive... there are many suppliers out there cheaper with great fragrances.. check the stickies on here for them.. 
Yes, you can get lye cheaper locally, but you will usually buy in large bags this way.. this is great for me, but not the family only soaper
Barb


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The reason you want 100% sodium hydroxide no matter what they call it, caustic soda, soda beads etc....is that when used in plumbing anything under 100% contains metal flakes that with liquid clogs in drain, cut up hair and grease clogs so it doesn't make soap in the pipes. You then can have metal flakes in your lye for your soap if you don't use 100% sodium hydroxide, or the impurities wanted in drain cleaners. Vicki


----------



## deJardine (Apr 29, 2009)

Ugh. I had done a lot of business prior to my last order. I waited and waited... got sever emails saying they were out of what I ordered... after over a month I called and they gave me a total run around! I was so upset - no apology was offered and the gal was quite RUDE. 

I won't ever order from them again. I have plenty of cash to spend on companies who treat their customers well than to waste time on a company who is lax in customer service.


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/
Nature's Garden is in Ohio nd quite easy to work with. Their scents are nice and tey have a very good selection. Your order will arrive in a day as well since you are in Ohio. Well, mine do in any case.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

I also found Snowdrift Farms a bit difficult to work with - very slow service. However, they do have nice products.

Sara


----------

